# What is your opinion on younger kids purchasing brand named makeup (Mac, Nars, etc)?



## Geeeenahx3 (May 23, 2009)

I am just curious of what you guys think...?
Do you don't mind, don't care, hate it, or what? I'd like to hear it.
-Btw, by younger kids I mean like literally kids, about 11-15 ish


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 23, 2009)

I don't care, none of my business. That's their parent's business.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (May 23, 2009)

I have a 10yo daughter who has been wearing light pink lipglasses for the past couple of years...her lips are genetically full and she is also a competition cheerleader so occasionally, she must wear a full face.  Honestly, I would prefer her to wear GOOD products since I have been trying to teach her GOOD skincare techniques as well.  
Also, I teach her which looks are age appropriate and/or church appropriate; so, it's been a great experience.


----------



## deven.marie (May 23, 2009)

As long as they understand the value and quality of what they're getting, im fine with it. I was 14 when i bought my first mac e/s (it was mulch btw) but my mom made DAMN sure i knew not to just treat it like all the other cheaper makeup i had at the time..


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 23, 2009)

my nine year old is allowed to wear and buy makeup with her money.  She only wears at the house.  She knows how expensive it is.  She knows my MAC MA personally.  it depends on the child and parent i guess.


----------



## Lapis (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I don't care, none of my business. That's their parent's business._

 
This! All the freaking way.

I don't give a rat's ass about other people's kids unless their brats are affecting my brats.


----------



## nursee81 (May 23, 2009)

I guess it's ok I'd rather my daughter use good quality rather than crappy MU. I know girls personally that have wore wet and wild for argument sakes and their skin has broken out. I was taught proper skin care since I could remember why not proper MU in moderation to their ages.


----------



## Boasorte (May 23, 2009)

1. I really wouldn't care
2. But I don't think any girl under the age of 14 should be wearing anything other than lipgloss, you don't need mascara and shadow and all that crap while you're in middle school *rolls eyes*


----------



## BBJay (May 23, 2009)

I think its fine at 14 and 15 given that they understand the value of it and use it properly. At 11-13, its not really necessary. I mean you can have makeup of decent quality without it being a high end brand. I'm not saying they should have nothing but NYC and Wet N Wild, but at that age, a little Covergirl won't kill you.


----------



## Susanne (May 23, 2009)

As long as they know it is not "normal" to have it and keep it as something special, maybe as a birthday present, I think it is fine.


----------



## LMD84 (May 23, 2009)

i started wearing make up at the age of 13- 14 but it was mainly drug store stuff. at the time i thought maybelline was the best you could get!! if somebody had given me some mac at that age i would have treated it with care and would have been special to me. i think if the child didn't think of it as special and treated it like it was any old brand there would be a problem. 

that said i wouldn't want my child (if i had one!) wearing a full face of foundation and stuff at the age of 13-14 because they most likely wouldn't need it.  lipgloss, concealer, a little powder and some neautral shadow would be plenty!


----------



## gildedangel (May 23, 2009)

I don't really care unless an 11-13 year old is wearing a full face. That's a little much lol.


----------



## atwingirl (May 24, 2009)

MAC at 11 years old, what will these children expect during their College years?


----------



## miss sha (May 24, 2009)

I don't know, the idea kind of bugs me. I used to work at a Panera Bread in an upscale neighborhood (they had their own Coach store!) and I would always see 11-14 year old girls come in in packs. They'd be wearing these tiny little booty shorts and tank tops, carrying designer bags and the latest cellphones, and wearing makeup, probably high-end as well.

I just wish all those girls would slow down and be young. They have the whole rest of their lives to end up just like their mothers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nevermind the whole spoiled factor, since when they're that young they're probably not buying high-end makeup themselves since they're not legally old enough to work.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 24, 2009)

I wouldn't care as long as long as they have their own money to buy it...because it wouldn't be funded by me at that age....  But I don't have a girl so I guess I can say that...I do however think 11 is a little bit young for anything but lipgloss. High school age ..I would probably buy her a few items occassionally...but the bulk she would have to earn.


----------



## Okami08 (May 24, 2009)

The first makeup I ever owned was Clinique.  My mom has sensitive skin and so do I, so she would never have gotten me drugstore makeup, and I don't use drugstore stuff to this day.  I used to play with my grandmother's makeup (Avon and various drugstore brands) and it started irritating my skin when I was still a kid.  What will and won't cause my skin problems is kind of a crapshoot.  Cheaper eyeshadows tend to do it, most mascaras, any "mineral makeup" product, all but two foundations I've tried, all but one primer that I've tried, every blush I've ever tried except Tarte's cheekstains (and I've tried dozens!), Chanel Glossimers, Nars lipglosses, and a host of other things.  

No matter what my child's age, if she's old enough to stop playing in my collection, I'll be getting her the same lines of makeup that I use.  It's just not worth the risk to me.  Extreme skin sensitivity like mine is relatively rare, but I'm not the only one whose skin doesn't react well to cheaper makeup - maybe that's why some of these younger girls are buying their makeup at the higher-end counters.  Maybe they've saved up and want something from that line.  

And about these kids not appreciating what they have: Since I started owning my own makeup, I've never purchased from a brand less expensive than Clinique or MAC.  I started using Clinique skincare when I was 13.  My mom bought these items for me (although not an extensive makeup collection) and got me started with salon-carried haircare products when I was 15 (I used Catwalk then and still use it now).  When I was living with my parents, they bought the stuff for me.  It never hurt my work ethic, and I've always appreciated it.  I started learning then the difference between good and bad products, and what does and doesn't work for me.  I also learned the difference between being good and being expensive.  It hasn't given me any less appreciation for anything I have, and I've never expected things handed to me on a silver platter.  Just because someone bought things for you at a young age (not even old enough to get a job) doesn't mean that you'll grow up without the inclination to earn things for yourself.  My brother and I were both given certain things, but if we wanted more than our parents would normally buy, we earned the money ourselves, by doing extra chores around the house to get money from our parents, or by babysitting or dogsitting for the neighbors or other people our parents knew.  My parents bought my brother an XBox 360, but he earned most of the games he plays on it.  Whether a kid takes things for granted or not is, in my opinion at least, more a matter of the individual's personality than anything else.  I've known people who, growing up, didn't get anything handed to them by their parents and went crazy buying expensive luxury items as soon as they had any money to do it with, and I've known kids whose parents would buy them just about anything who were extremely responsible about it - some of those ones even had jobs and only spent money they'd earned themselves.  It's all dependent on the individual.


----------



## atwingirl (May 24, 2009)

This post was not about skin care. I worked for Clinique and many young teens were brought in to start their skin  care regimines. I would encourage any young girl to start early with good skin care and SPF. But in today's social climate it is hard to deny that most Americans live outside of their means. Where do you think our children learn these behaviors? I agree that if they earned the money than they should be free to purchase items of their choice. I too agree with the above poster that it is all about the individual in terms of developing work ethic, appreciation, etc. Most parents are guilty of spoiling their child/ren at any given time. It is only when these "spoils" are not accompanied by common sense and guidance that you are doing a real disservice to your children's future.  Most jobs when she graduates high school or college for that matter, will not pay for her basic needs let alone her cosmetic habit.  Let's add it up, shall we? Food, rent or mortgage, gas, health care, utilities, credit card bills(because we all know she's got 'em!), car payment and her entertainment/clothing budget. Now I know there are exceptions and I take that into consideration.


----------



## RedRibbon (May 24, 2009)

When you mean brand named makeup do you mean high end makeup or also drugstore?


----------



## blindpassion (May 24, 2009)

I started buying MAC when I was 15 (yes, I had a job.) Now I'm a freelance makeup artist and this is how I make a living while I'm in school. So, more power to you!


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 24, 2009)

I've been wearing MAC since 14 :x I think it's fine as long as you're not trying to make yourself look older with makeup.


----------



## dulcekitty (May 24, 2009)

I don't really care  if they use it, spit on it, cook it, stick it up their hoo-has, etc as long as they pay for it and are not stealing it. Preferably they're paying for it with their paper routes, lemonade stands or cashier jobs and not mooching off mommy and daddy. Then they'll know the value of those dollars they're spending.

(Everything high end I have I've worked for and bought myself. I was not an allowance kid )


----------



## Lapis (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *atwingirl* 

 
_When children are handed things so early in life, especially designer, how are they to grow and appreciate them?  How do they develop a strong work ethic to earn these items? MAC at 11 years old, what will these children expect during their College years?_

 
Know what? I HATE threads like this just because of comments like this.

You can give a kid payless and walmart and they not have a good work ethic and not appreciate them, work ethic is not only directly correlated to what kids are given but how they are raised!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (May 24, 2009)

I've been wearing MAC since I was 14-15, I'm 18 now. I didn't have a job until I was 16-17 and would just save up lunch money in order to buy an eyeshadow. Or my mom would get something for me for getting good grades. After I started working I pretty much just used my own money to fund my MAC habit. Before that all I had used mainly drugstore brands, Clinique face makeup, and some Lancome GWP stuff that my mom would let me have when she bought stuff there. 

To be honest I would have no problem with a 13 year old daughter of mines wearing MAC. Any younger than that, then I would just have her stick to drugstore brands. Most of the MAC that she'll have will be through HER earning it. Whether it's for good behavior, good grades, chores around the house or a job. This way she'll be earning these things instead of just being given to her. But I would probably first start her off with some basic essential products from MAC like maybe some liner or concealer and a gloss, something that she could wear everyday. And anything else she wants, she'll have to earn.


----------



## atwingirl (May 24, 2009)

Give me a break and reread the sentence. The sentence written was "when children are handed THINGS,...". I  am sorry I did not list all makes,models, brands and stores that encompass these things. I believe that someone who was interested in exchanging ideas with others would have understood that.  Let's not be so quick to judge others and pick apart their posts. Most people respect others and that's what I LIKE best about these threads.


----------



## macfan1966 (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sheaspearl83* 

 
_I have a 10yo daughter who has been wearing light pink lipglasses for the past couple of years...her lips are genetically full and she is also a competition cheerleader so occasionally, she must wear a full face. Honestly, I would prefer her to wear GOOD products since I have been trying to teach her GOOD skincare techniques as well. 
Also, I teach her which looks are age appropriate and/or church appropriate; so, it's been a great experience._

 
I completely agree.


----------



## Mindy! (May 25, 2009)

I think it's fine. I just wouldn't let my daughter wear a full face till she was 14. Personally. But lipgloss is fine. And i would prefer her to wear nice quality makeup, and teach her how to use it proberly.


----------



## Tahti (May 26, 2009)

My younger sister is 13, and she has some MAC - I bring her into the counter and help her pick out stuff. I've been teaching her about makeup, because I think she should at least know about good quality MU and how to use brushes et cetera, instead of muddling around for years like I did. 

She looks old enough to get away with heavier makeup, but I just show her how to do lighter, pretty and more age appropriate looks. I've taught her about skincare and all that for about 2 years now... I'd have given anything for an older sister to show me how to do my skin/makeup/hair ;O


----------



## Gadook (May 26, 2009)

I'm 17, and I started wearing MAC about a year and a half ago. It is and has always been with my own money (I've had a job for 3 years) and I sure do appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wouldn't mind my child wearing MU at 15, if it's suitable for her age and appearance. at 17 I still don't wear a full face, mostly eyes. At younger then 15 I would stick to a bit of shadow and gloss.


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 26, 2009)

well, i don't feel 11 year olds should be wearing makeup period. idcare if it's wet n wild.
but maybe like 15 or so....... dunno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's kind of a toss up because i don't think (JUST MY OPINION) that a lot of them really know the art of makeup. i feel that if you're wearing an EXPENSIVE brand then your skills need to be up to par. not saying that a 15 year old can't have experience, i just think that majority (not all female/males that age) go for the big name brands simply because of that...... the name brand. like jumping on the band wagon just because it's a well-known expensive brand. not because they like a particular brand because of the the colors offered or the pigmentation of a brand, etc, etc......
an example of teens i DON'T feel know the art of makeup:
i went to MAC when hello kitty came out. i wasn't impressed with it but i still spent a shitload of money on other stuff (and i was at the counter for like 3 hours). these girls came up, looked to be about 14/15. were like "like, omg! hello kitty. omg! i LOVE hello kitty. i love this!! i love that!!" and blah blah blah. didn't try on shit. just grabbed a bunch of shit and started digging in this ratty ass purse to pay for some lipglass and glittery eye shadow in QUARTERS. WTF?? HUH?? to me, they just wanted to be able to say they owned some MAC. just my feeling on it and prob the MA's feeling because none of them approached them either. lol!
so, like i said, it just depends. some teens are awesome with makeup but i feel the number of them that go for the big brands just to be cool outnumber the ones who are actually into makeup and the expensive brands. i've seen some fotd's on here by ppl in that age group that i think are great. but for the majority??? no
just my opinion


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

^^^^ BWAHHHHHHH you said digging in their ratty ass purse!! I am screaming!!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^^ BWAHHHHHHH you said digging in their ratty ass purse!! I am screaming!!!_

 
tish it was CRAZY!!!
if you could have seen the look on my face............


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 26, 2009)

and to go along with this topic. i was one of the extremely inexperienced i-want-expensive-brands-to-look-cool....
when i was 13 my grandma had given me this tube of Lancome lipstick. RED lipstick that i smeared on my lips in LAYERS even if my lips were chapped. but at that time all i was concerned with was the fact that it was Lancome and i was trying to show off to all my wet n wild wearing friends. lmfao!
incidentally my mom nipped that shit in the bud. i got caught with it on because she came home from work early. i remember she told me i didn't know shit about makeup. hahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Know what? I HATE threads like this just because of comments like this.

You can give a kid payless and walmart and they not have a good work ethic and not appreciate them, work ethic is not only directly correlated to what kids are given but how they are raised!_

 
YES YES YES! 

My 4 1/2 and 6 year olds have MAC TLCs already, though, so I might not be the best judge...


----------



## Lapis (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *atwingirl* 

 
_Give me a break and reread the sentence. The sentence written was "when children are handed THINGS,...". I  am sorry I did not list all makes,models, brands and stores that encompass these things. I believe that someone who was interested in exchanging ideas with others would have understood that.  Let's not be so quick to judge others and pick apart their posts. Most people respect others and that's what I LIKE best about these threads._

 
Oh come on, it's not disrespectful nor judgmental because I pointed out that while this topic is picking on kids who get high end stuff, kids who get cheap stuff can be asses too, you made a broad statement and I used it that's what happens in discussions

My point-
Handing children things goes beyond brand and clearly into a mentality, the last time I participated in a thread like this it was over a 8 year old carrying coach or lv and the OP didn't even know if it was the mother's bag or a gift, yet the mother was a gold digger and the child was bound to be just like her mother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yet no one will say the kid who's mom buys her 2-3 lip glosses a week at CVS is a spolit brat, but ohhh noooooos you buy mac for a child the same age and she doesn't know how to care for it, it's lipgloss!! 
And further more my local drugstores have $10-12 and higher lipglosses, I could as well buy mac and empties go towards B2M.

Same point for the kid who bought hello kitty with quaters, MAC went after the tween factor with the line, that's exactly who they wanted and what they got! 11-16 year old girls who love hello kitty and bought the line because it was covered with HK, as MAC fiends we are all ewwww but when I go into a Sanrio store the kids are shopping not the parents!

Another point, I'm going to make since I'm writing a book is, that we need to look at this from other stand points, as a mother if I'm wearing Chanel and YSL, MAC is the cheaper option for the kids, that's how it runs in my church most of the moms wear foundations that cost $55-75, lip stuff that's $30 and so on, but I see them at the mac counter with their daughters, I am a younger mom at 30 when compared to the others at 40 and over.

Stargazer don't worry dd holds her lips for lipgloss and tlc's, she's 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Poor thing as no idea lipgloss is all she'll get to use until shes 14-15, dh is strict!!


----------



## crystalclear (May 26, 2009)

If the kids are getting it as a treat or from their own money (pocket money etc) it doesnt bother me either way but I cannot stand those kids who demand things and I find my self wanting to yell at the parent who does as their told by the little brat (this goes for any age or item).  I have seen kids of about 10 throwing a tantrum like a 2 year old at their mothers to buy them stuff ranging from Collection 2000 (really cheap MU) to Chanel and the mothers cave in with little resistance because its easier, had I done that my mum would have said no and told me that if I didnt stop it I wouldnt get pocket money the next week, if I went on it would be 2 weeks and so on and she stuck to it. By time I was at primary school I knew better and as a result on a saturday morning she would allow me to choose one thing as a treat (for good behaviour and within reason) and was I glad of it as I knew I'd get the thing I had wanted all week (I'm not talking a massive thing, usually clothes for Barbie or Tinkerbell makeup or something). The ones who throw tantrums and are rewarded for their bad behaviour tend to get what they want then 5 minutes later its something else and as a result they are just never happy and I have noticed that they never say "thank you" they just think they are entitled to it and it often extends to gift by others to them at christmas or birthdays (which makes me REALLY mad). It isnt really the fault of the child they are merely the result of parents too lazy or weak willed to say no and mean it. It doesnt matter if it is a lipstick worth 15p or £15, the lesson learned is bad behaviour gets the job done and there is no incentive to do anything else (leading to the society we have now, where no-one wants to work or they want a high paying job with little effort hence why every summer for the past 10 years or so channel 4 has tortured us with Big Brother and now every channel, the world over has "reality" shows with the types of useless mentally subnormal prats you would not want to be trapped in an elevator with) .
Personally, I have been wearing makeup reguarly since I was 12 (1st year at high school) the brands tended to be the cheaper stuff which I bought myself and smuggled out of the house to apply in the park before school (parents would have made me wash it off if they'd seen it- turns out my mum knew all along thats what I did but thought that was normal behaviour and healthy experimentation for kids that age but not much younger other than for fun). My Dad told me at 14 it was better to save for better makeup than buy it cheap (esp since some of the cheaper brands burned my skin) but even then out of my own pocket, not his or my Mums. So I suppose if a 14 (or younger) year old is genuinely interested in good make up then there is no reason why anyone should tell them not to especially since many kids that age spend their money on alcohol, cigarettes or drugs. If I ever have kids I'd prefer to catch her (or him) having spent £10 on a lipstick than a bottle of vodka (or worse).


----------



## CellyCell (May 27, 2009)

My sister was 13/14 when my mom let her wear it (like how she let me wear it). I find that to be a better age. She wouldn't let her wear what I do now but subtle things. I taught her to go for the higher brand stuff so she can keep those for a longer time then Drugstore brands. She's lucky she has an older sister like me during High School - I didn't and I looked like a hot ass mess. LOL.

My mom doesn't like her buying MAC but I gotta remind her she's buying quality.


----------



## AmandDUR (May 27, 2009)

i was never given makeup (the small amount that i wore), so most likely if my daughter wants some high end brands when shes a little older, shes going to have to pay for it herself via a job or allowance or maybe as a treat for good behavior etc. mind you thats if shes interested in it at all.


----------



## NernersHuman (May 27, 2009)

I started wearing makeup when I was 13 and didn't get any high end stuff until I was pushing 18...I tell you man, when I first got my hands on it (it was a Clinique blush, shadow set, and lipstick and free gift w/purchase!) rest assured I treated them like they were a set of premature infants.


----------



## Boasorte (May 28, 2009)

Speaking of little kids wearing makeup...
YouTube - My MAC Cosmetics Collection
this girl looks 9 years old, but hey at least she doesn't wear it outside.... SMH


----------



## crystalclear (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Speaking of little kids wearing makeup...
YouTube - My MAC Cosmetics Collection
this girl looks 9 years old, but hey at least she doesn't wear it outside.... SMH_

 
Thats kinda disturbing that a child that age should be posting videos online and trying to do so in an adult way (i.e. she has sort of mimiced the way older - I mean late teens up- people speak of products etc) Its a bit creepy, I dont think under 14s should be posting videos of themselves and others their age online since there are a lot of sickos out there and these mediums are easily manipulated. Really disturbing.


----------



## Geeeenahx3 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Speaking of little kids wearing makeup...
YouTube - My MAC Cosmetics Collection
this girl looks 9 years old, but hey at least she doesn't wear it outside.... SMH_

 
Oh gosh...At her age I was more happier playing with my friends outside and barbie dolls than makeup!! She should enjoy her childhood while she still has it...Oh well..


----------



## Strawberrymold (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dulcekitty* 

 
_I don't really care  if they use it, spit on it, cook it, stick it up their hoo-has, etc as long as they pay for it and are not stealing it. Preferably they're paying for it with their paper routes, lemonade stands or cashier jobs and not mooching off mommy and daddy. Then they'll know the value of those dollars they're spending.

(Everything high end I have I've worked for and bought myself. I was not an allowance kid )_

 
Very cute I agree. LOL


----------



## NeonKitty (May 28, 2009)

My daughter is 7 and has a dazzleglass, l/g and one mac e/s. And quite a bit of drugstore brand stuff (glosses blush and e/s only). She is only allowed to wear l/g outside of the house. But at home, I let her play and 'do her makeup", it's kind of like playing dress up for her. Kids learn from watching their parents, so she watches me and then does her own (usually ends up looking quite.....interesting, lol). I see no harm in it so long as she does not wear it outside of the house. We're clear on that, and she will be only allowed to wear natural/neutral makeup outside the house at 13, if she demonstrates that she is mature enough. 

I think as long as a child is old enough to safely apply l/g and e/s (ie not eating it or poking their eyes out) and the purpose of it is playing dress up as opposed to trying to be older it is fine. A discussion about self esteem and self-image goes hand in hand with that, so the child does not get the impression that being "made up" or physical attributes are more important than character and education.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 29, 2009)

I feel like at least 3 threads on this topic were already started. But that's cool....

I wouldn't mind my daughter playing around with my higher-end products for fun. I know that most of us makeup lovers developed this passion from a young age and I wouldn't want to deny my child that kind of amusment.

Now _OWNING _the makeup is a different thing. I don't wanna see a 10 year old pulling out a NARS lipgloss from her My Little Pony fanny pack! My eyes would explode!


----------



## Lapis (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Speaking of little kids wearing makeup...
YouTube - My MAC Cosmetics Collection
this girl looks 9 years old, but hey at least she doesn't wear it outside.... SMH_

 
I think her mom is a mac addict and started her, however it freaks me that an adult is filming it and putting it online


----------



## Boasorte (May 29, 2009)

exactly who the hell would film that? My little cousin who is 6 years old, LOVES makeup, and all that jazz ( which I find odd when I was 6 I hated curls, dressup, makeup, everything lol)
anywho, so my aunt buys her u know the nail polish sets u buy at Toys R Us, and when I don't like something, I give it to her, so she has maybe about 2 eyeshadows, and 5 glosses, which she only plays in, and my aunt and I have enough sense to know she won't be wearing that cap outside, that I get.
  I have a feeling when she gets about 11,12 she's gonna want more, and I'm gonna be there to tell her slow her hot ass down, she's too young

But when you're 11 wanting foundation and all that, NO!!!!! IDC if it's N.Y.C, NYX or LANCOME, it's innappropiate, and whatever mom lets her child in the age range of 9-14 go outside with mascara, blush,foundation,concealer etc no matter that brand, needs to sort out priorities. So what if your child is 13 and has acne??? It's called growing up and we all go through it


----------



## blindpassion (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_exactly who the hell would film that? My little cousin who is 6 years old, LOVES makeup, and all that jazz ( which I find odd when I was 6 I hated curls, dressup, makeup, everything lol)
anywho, so my aunt buys her u know the nail polish sets u buy at Toys R Us, and when I don't like something, I give it to her, so she has maybe about 2 eyeshadows, and 5 glosses, which she only plays in, and my aunt and I have enough sense to know she won't be wearing that cap outside, that I get.
  I have a feeling when she gets about 11,12 she's gonna want more, and I'm gonna be there to tell her slow her hot ass down, she's too young

But when you're 11 wanting foundation and all that, NO!!!!! IDC if it's N.Y.C, NYX or LANCOME, it's innappropiate, and whatever mom lets her child in the age range of 9-14 go outside with mascara, blush,foundation,concealer etc no matter that brand, needs to sort out priorities. So what if your child is 13 and has acne??? It's called growing up and we all go through it_

 

I don't know if that part about acne is necessarily a fair statement. The whole reason I began getting into makeup when I was young in the first place was because I had severe acne, and I needed to learn how to apply makeup and be more comfortable with myself - since nothing else was taking my acne away.

Thanks to that journey and now years of self learning, I am a freelance artist making fantastic money and building my own business - all under the age of twenty.


----------



## Boasorte (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I don't know if that part about acne is necessarily a fair statement. The whole reason I began getting into makeup when I was young in the first place was because I had severe acne, and I needed to learn how to apply makeup and be more comfortable with myself - since nothing else was taking my acne away.

Thanks to that journey and now years of self learning, I am a freelance artist making fantastic money and building my own business - all under the age of twenty._

 

I also had severe acne, but I don't think it would be wise (and neither did my derm) to cover it with makeup(But of course everyone's skin is different)
I understand where you're coming from, but I still think it's crazy for a 13 y/o old to walk around with a full face. At that age, I must say it would be good for them to learn basics for high school, because I remember the first time I put on eyeshadow myself I was looking crazy!!!!


----------



## Elusive21 (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i started wearing make up at the age of 13- 14 but it was mainly drug store stuff. at the time i thought maybelline was the best you could get!! if somebody had given me some mac at that age i would have treated it with care and would have been special to me. i think if the child didn't think of it as special and treated it like it was any old brand there would be a problem. 

that said i wouldn't want my child (if i had one!) wearing a full face of foundation and stuff at the age of 13-14 because they most likely wouldn't need it. lipgloss, concealer, a little powder and some neautral shadow would be plenty!_

 
I completely agree with your whole post. 

Back when I was a teen I didn't even know brands like MAC, Chanel, Estee Lauder etc. existed! LMAO! I lived in a little town where we didn't even really have a mall - no Macy's or Nordies there. So yeah, I thought brands like Maybelline and Revlon and MaryKay was all that I could get. No wonder I hated makeup at that age! All the makeup that I bought was so crappy and always the wrong shade, so I thought ALL makeup was like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How very wrong I was.

When I have a daughter I will definitely teach her the value of good quality makeup and how to apply it properly, along with what looks are age appropriate. And she won't be getting $200 worth of MAC makeup either. I'll only buy 1-2 things for her at the time so that she learns how to use those 1-2 well and how to treat her makeup good (one of my biggest pet peeves is people throwing their makeup around and having it in an old dirty case. Yuck.)


----------



## swaly (May 31, 2009)

If the interest is genuine, I'd say that kids using higher-end brands is a blessing. There's no point in "starting off" with crappy stuff with bad chemicals, poor pigmentation...that stuff is always a waste of money. When I think back to when I was 12 or 13 and all the money I spent on drugstore gimmicks that looked pretty but did NOTHING, I get sad!

I think that any time a young person would rather get one high-quality product rather than 10 low-quality ones, they are learning to understand value.

But if it's a parent buying kids brand-name stuff and instilling a sense of elitism, I'm very much opposed to that. A lot of my Korean family & family friends do this...they automatically say that anything cheap is bad and teach their kids to covet designer names, etc. Really shameful, in my opinion, that they're getting such a warped sense of value so young and not allowing them to build their own sense of when to bargain-shop and when to splurge.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_The whole reason I began getting into makeup when I was young in the first place was because I had severe acne, and I needed to learn how to apply makeup and be more comfortable with myself - since nothing else was taking my acne away.
._

 
omg you and me both. i used to have bad acne when i was 13 and at least every couple of months i'd end up with a HUGE breakout on my nose and i remember i was so embarrassed by it. my grandma gave me some of her fashion fare liquid foundation, lmfao, to cover up the really bad scars. in middle school i just used to suffer through it (not to mention my mom wasn't really letting me wear makeup either) but i remember i broke out REALLY bad two days before i started highschool. i smeared that shit all over my face because i was NOT starting out what i thought of as my highschool career looking like that. plus, i had told myself i wanted to land my self a cool ass senior, so, you know...........
it is what it is


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Speaking of little kids wearing makeup...
YouTube - My MAC Cosmetics Collection
this girl looks 9 years old, but hey at least she doesn't wear it outside.... SMH_

 


SMH indeed ...



anyone under the age of 14 should not be wearing m/u they should enjoy their childhood they'll have plenty of time to experiment with m/u 


i didn't start wearing m/u until i was like 15ish  even that was all drugstore makeup that would dissapear on me by the end of the day lol i didn't start wearing mac until i was 20 


and that girl in the video looks she doesn't even appreciate her mac wtf her dog are her 229 brush !!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 1, 2009)

I feel when you're younger than 13 you should just be practicing the application of make-up, not actually wearing it out.. It looks a tad silly when little girls wear make-up anyway. 

I feel they should start out with something a little cheaper like ELF or NYX and then work their way up.

But I guess it really is none of my business *shrug*


----------



## Jessica0984 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *atwingirl* 

 
_This post was not about skin care. I worked for Clinique and many young teens were brought in to start their skin care regimines. I would encourage any young girl to start early with good skin care and SPF. But in today's social climate it is hard to deny that most Americans live outside of their means. Where do you think our children learn these behaviors? I agree that if they earned the money than they should be free to purchase items of their choice. I too agree with the above poster that it is all about the individual in terms of developing work ethic, appreciation, etc. Most parents are guilty of spoiling their child/ren at any given time. It is only when these "spoils" are not accompanied by common sense and guidance that you are doing a real disservice to your children's future. Most jobs when she graduates high school or college for that matter, will not pay for her basic needs let alone her cosmetic habit. Let's add it up, shall we? Food, rent or mortgage, gas, health care, utilities, credit card bills(because we all know she's got 'em!), car payment and her entertainment/clothing budget. Now I know there are exceptions and I take that into consideration. 
Oh, but it's just one lipglass in a thirteen year old's (Coach) Purse. What's the harm?



_

 
If the teen's parents want them to have it, I don't see what the harm is. Yes these days everyone is most likely living outside their means but I am sure you got something from your parents when they didn't exactly have the money for it. I had high end makeup and designer clothes when I was growing up, does that automatically make me not understand where money comes from and that you have to work to earn it? Nope. Not in the least.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I feel when you're younger than 13 you should just be practicing the application of make-up, not actually wearing it out.. It looks a tad silly when little girls wear make-up anyway. 

I feel they should start out with something a little cheaper like ELF or NYX and then work their way up.

But I guess it really is none of my business *shrug*_

 
i agree with you on this one. but it also depends on what people define as "younger kids". i work in a store where brands such as estee lauder, chanel, dior etc are sold, and i occasionally fill in on the counters. the experience that i have had is that yes, some of the girls that come in with their mums are spoilt little brats, but others have worked hard for their purchases, and always are happy to be able to buy it from their efforts.

it is a controversial subject though


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 2, 2009)

^:nod:

I always worked for my MAC and other stuff. My mother will buy me an eyeshadow or lipstick here and there as a little gift, but for the most part I've always worked and bought it myself. I'm 17 btw, and started buying MAC 1 1/2 or 2 years ago.


----------



## atwingirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica0984* 

 
_If the teen's parents want them to have it, I don't see what the harm is. Yes these days everyone is most likely living outside their means but I am sure you got something from your parents when they didn't exactly have the money for it. I had high end makeup and designer clothes when I was growing up, does that automatically make me not understand where money comes from and that you have to work to earn it? Nope. Not in the least._

 
I can't fathom where you would get an idea that it is okay to write such a baseless thought about a person you know nothing about.  You don't know me from Adam!  Besides, I would think that a young lady that would post a thread entitled something like "Why Do We Like To Tear Each Other Down..." would have chosen not to take that route. Hmmm.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 4, 2009)

My first lipstick at 9 was by clinique. I wasnt told that it was expensive...I was told that I should be tasteful in how I wore it. My mom would give me eyeliners and mascara, and these were reserved for days when I was 'going out'. It was a phase that passed by the time I got into high school and needed to study, because I no longer had the time! All in all I think allowing your child to wear makeup is facilitating the development of their individuality-she will develop a comfort level with makeup and proper grooming habits will develop. She likely wont be one of those women committing makeup crimes, which generally stem from inexperience. Ultimately, she is more likely to be a confident, self assured young woman who knows how to put herself together. This will give her not only a social, but professional boost in adult life.

Parented correctly, the child will know the place makeup will have in her life, and will act accordingly. Much of parenting is leading by example. I dont support the idea of telling a child something "is too good" or "too expensive" for them. I'd rather the suggestion that the the item is more than you can afford and maybe she can save for it-this encourages responsibility while affirming that she can be free to express herself. This is critical in the development of a young girl, and it starts from the days baby girls strut around in mommy's heels and paint toenails bright red. Its is a desire to be like her parent, to grow up... which is healthy and not to be admonished. But rather supervised and guided.

My niece is 9, and already expressing an interest. I allow her to have her run of my makeup kit - but when she tries something over the top, i'll tell her it 'don't fit' her (colloquial saying), and suggest something better. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## atwingirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_My first lipstick at 9 was by clinique. I wasnt told that it was expensive...I was told that I should be tasteful in how I wore it. My mom would give me eyeliners and mascara, and these were reserved for days when I was 'going out'. It was a phase that passed by the time I got into high school and needed to study, because I no longer had the time! All in all I think allowing your child to wear makeup is facilitating the development of their individuality-she will develop a comfort level with makeup and proper grooming habits will develop. She likely wont be one of those women committing makeup crimes, which generally stem from inexperience. 

Parented correctly, the child will know the place makeup will have in her life, and will act accordingly. Much of parenting is leading by example. I dont support the idea of telling a child something "is too good" or "too expensive" for them. I'd rather the suggestion that the the item is more than you can afford and maybe she can save for it-this encourages responsibility while affirming that she can be free to express herself. This is critical in the development of a young girl, and it starts from the days baby girls strut around in mommy's heels and paint toenails bright red. Its is a desire to be like her parent, to grow up... which is healthy and not to be admonished. But rather supervised and guided.

My niece is 9, and already expressing an interest. I allow her to have her run of my makeup kit - but when she tries something over the top, i'll tell her it 'don't fit' her (colloquial saying), and suggest something better. 

Just my two cents._

 
I do love and respect the idea of children wanting to be just like their parents and it is an idea I overlooked. Thanks for the image of a "girl in her mommy's heels".  It further drives the point home that I was mistaken to squash a teen's desire to share in her Mom's love of all things beautiful. See, even a uber-opionated Mommy can learn a thing or two!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 4, 2009)

^^^  I don't think you're totally off base here, hun...I think there are too many parents out there who are spoiling their kids, and giving them everything they want, without having to do more than breathe to earn it. That being said, there are also those parents who will "spoil" (for lack of a better term) their kids when they deserve it, but also try to teach them the value of the things they have, and that sometimes mommy and/or daddy will buy you things that you want (and usually the parents make it known that there's a clear line between a "want" and a "need"), but you also need to understand that not everything in life will be handed to you. My mom did that with me, and I'm so grateful for everything she's taught me.
Now that I'm off my soap box...I think it depends on the kid and parent. If a girl wants to go to the MAC counter and buy herself a pretty pink lipgloss with the allowance she saved, and her mom is ok with it, then by all means, have at it, kiddo. I do, however, think that they shouldn't be buying anything too...well, "adult", I guess. I don't know what I'd do if I saw a 13 year old girl walking around with Russian Red lipstick and lipglass on. O_O  I think I might fall over...if she's at home, and playing with mommy's makeup, then fine...but not out in public. That's just MHO, though...


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_^^^  I don't think you're totally off base here, hun...I think there are too many parents out there who are spoiling their kids, and giving them everything they want, without having to do more than breathe to earn it. That being said, there are also those parents who will "spoil" (for lack of a better term) their kids when they deserve it, but also try to teach them the value of the things they have, and that sometimes mommy and/or daddy will buy you things that you want (and usually the parents make it known that there's a clear line between a "want" and a "need"), but you also need to understand that not everything in life will be handed to you. My mom did that with me, and I'm so grateful for everything she's taught me.
Now that I'm off my soap box...I think it depends on the kid and parent. If a girl wants to go to the MAC counter and buy herself a pretty pink lipgloss with the allowance she saved, and her mom is ok with it, then by all means, have at it, kiddo. I do, however, think that they shouldn't be buying anything too...well, "adult", I guess. I don't know what I'd do if I saw a 13 year old girl walking around with Russian Red lipstick and lipglass on. O_O  I think I might fall over...if she's at home, and playing with mommy's makeup, then fine...but not out in public. That's just MHO, though..._

 
agreed! and this is where the parent is important. Guiding her in whats appropriate and what isnt. If she was forbidden all together, the guidance discussion would not have a chance to even happen....and THEN she's gonna save her money and buy whatever she wants


----------

